# My M2



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thought I post pictures of my M2 complete with all it's modifications spanning over a year. I am very pleased with how it now looks, a nice difference from the stock set-up. These pictures were taken last month during that lovely hot spell we had. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Very nice looking car


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some more pictures, Just a few more to go.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Last post of these pictures, I apologise as Imgur wasn't uploading the images  so I had to do this way.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the subtle colour on the wheel spokes SB, nice touch indeed. Car is looking spot on amigo :thumb:


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Not usually a fan of BM's but this is one lovely car mate


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

You already know I love this car SB and it still looks beaut in these new shots.

Are the wheels gloss black reflecting the blue from the paintwork or are they carrying some blue in them on the silver diamond cut spokes?

My only negative is the GAD logo, but, who cares what I think, it's your beauty, not mine!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> You already know I love this car SB and it still looks beaut in these new shots.
> 
> Are the wheels gloss black reflecting the blue from the paintwork or are they carrying some blue in them on the silver diamond cut spokes?
> 
> My only negative is the GAD logo, but, who cares what I think, it's your beauty, not mine!!


The wheels are carrying a nice purple, blue tinge that was expertly painted on from my friends at DUB customs. I saw something similar on an Aston Martin and it looked really good, the Astons wheels had a red tint on its alloys.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Very nice mate:thumb: I’ve a alcantara dash piece for pre lci cars if your interested,


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

muzzer said:


> I like the subtle colour on the wheel spokes SB, nice touch indeed. Car is looking spot on amigo :thumb:


I had to go back and look at the wheels again - very nice indeed, a lovely subtle tint


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That's one nice motor mate :thumb: 

Would be nice if you could list some of the changes you've made over stock, so can see what the differences / changes are ?


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

You've made a good few changes there, looks very tidy. Is it lowered? Like the caliper colour, stands out much better than the blue.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

That is stunning. Would love one of these to replace my Golf R in a couple of years. Where did you get all the carbon parts?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweet, apart the from the sticker on the boot lid, lol.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

country boy said:


> That is stunning. Would love one of these to replace my Golf R in a couple of years. Where did you get all the carbon parts?


The carbon parts were from BMW, fitted at the dealership prior to delivery.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> That's one nice motor mate :thumb:
> 
> Would be nice if you could list some of the changes you've made over stock, so can see what the differences / changes are ?


Well where do I start?

1: M performance springs and coilovers, lowering ride height my 15mm
2: M performance steering wheel
3: M performance exhaust 
4: Akropovic decat sport downpipe.
5: carbon wrapped effect roof wrap
6: tinted rear lights
7: PPF front lights and whole front bumper
8: Carbon M performance mirrors
9: M performance windscreen banding
10: Gold painted Callipers
11: front wheel spokes painted in purple with a blue tinge 
12: blue seat belts fitted all round
13: stage two remap to 450 BHP and 600 Nm 
14: carbon front scoops and middle splitter fitted
15: carbon side splitters.
16: sating black painted radiator 
17: Radiator bars painted in matching bodywork
18: M strips fitted to lower part of dash board
19: engine cover and strut braces hydro dipped in carbon effect .

Quite a bit.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Whoes map did you go for? Driving impressions? The decat must make it bloody loud! Are the coil overs worth it for a daily driver?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Philb1965 said:


> Whoes map did you go for? Driving impressions? The decat must make it bloody loud! Are the coil overs worth it for a daily driver?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!


No need to apologise Phil  surprisingly the ride is no worse than the stock setup, they are Blistine, I think I've pronounced it correctly, somebody correct me on that please if needed. GAD tuning took care of my remap to great effect, much more responsive and very torquey at the lower end of the rev range. The decat did make it much louder on the cold start but I've asked GAD to remove that feature so now it's much quieter but the pops and bangs on the overruns sound awesome. Well worth it in my books as all this has made the driving experience much better than the stock setup.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love it &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Well where do I start?
> 
> 1: M performance springs and coilovers, lowering ride height my 15mm
> 2: M performance steering wheel
> ...


Oh just a few changes / upgrades then 

bet it sounds amazing (and probably as it should do) with the engine / exhaust enhancements :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Absolute stunner of a car 
Love all the mods, it's a proper bucket list motor you've assembled there 


You should be proud


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> No need to apologise Phil  surprisingly the ride is no worse than the stock setup, they are Blistine, I think I've pronounced it correctly, somebody correct me on that please if needed. GAD tuning took care of my remap to great effect, much more responsive and very torquey at the lower end of the rev range. The decat did make it much louder on the cold start but I've asked GAD to remove that feature so now it's much quieter but the pops and bangs on the overruns sound awesome. Well worth it in my books as all this has made the driving experience much better than the stock setup.


Good to hear. Toying with a tune myself though bootmod3 seems my best option. Getting rid of the cold start would be a blessing! Would love to hear a vid of your setup.


----------



## OBB1 (May 21, 2018)

Sweet! :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

car is a beauty! pretty rare to see a manual modern performance car too!


----------



## maigrait (Mar 4, 2013)

She's lovely. There was a white one with m performance bits at my local dealer. It went over asking price as several people bidding on it. In the end a fella bought it to stick in a shed and keep forever as a future classic.

So all in all. Its a future classic there we go. People don't put them in sheds if its not a quality motor.

Good choice - I like the paint colour and the carbon bits.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful. Credit to yourself!


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Superb car. Green with envy.......


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I think a full custom wrap would be the icing on the cake..?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kam09 said:


> I think a full custom wrap would be the icing on the cake..?


It crosse my mind once but I like the color as it is.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

What's with the Rood Boy gansta wheels?!? was there a 5% discount in Helfrauds or something?!?

c'mon SB we deserve better!!



:thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks lovely, drove once recently this car is the modern e46 m3 imo


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Just bought a white M2, I’m blown away by it to be honest, had no idea it was so good

Better car than my Cayman S and my F10 M5, and I paid silly money for mine, new from a dealer


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MOB said:


> Just bought a white M2, I'm blown away by it to be honest, had no idea it was so good
> 
> Better car than my Cayman S and my F10 M5, and I paid silly money for mine, new from a dealer


Better than the Cayman S and M5? That's saying something. Glad you love yours too.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

That's a sweet looking car mate . You've got my vote 
Daz


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking awesome S.B.a lovely car


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Great looking car in a lovely shade of blue.
BMW have some of the best blues.
I still remember the first time I saw an E36 M3 in Estoril Blue.
But yours is literally glowing!


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

Love this car, there’s one I see quite regularly near where I live, it’s the same colour and it’s really nice. I’d definitely be tempted if I had reddies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you very much for your nice comments, using the knowledge gained on here has helped keep the car looking great.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Saw a nice one of these today, unfortunately being driven by a right peckerhead through a crowded car park. Sounded nice apart from the false overrun sound.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thank you very much for your nice comments, using the knowledge gained on here has helped keep the car looking great.


I Think the knowledge gained on here is a huge problem for all of us matey . We see faults with our cars no one else does, then the OCD kicks in and it sends us daft till we've corrected the problem . I've had my new car around 3 weeks I've spotted faults during the snow foam stage and I've just not been up to correcting them . Each time I walk past the car they seem to jump out at me just to taunt me . The wife thinks I'm nuts when I wander off grumbling and moaning about the marks that only I can supposedly see . Your car is a credit to you though SB 
. No better feeling than seeing another model like you own at the traffic lights and the other guy is literally devouring your detailed car that embarrass his. Daz


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

zippo said:


> I Think the knowledge gained on here is a huge problem for all of us matey . We see faults with our cars no one else does, then the OCD kicks in and it sends us daft till we've corrected the problem . I've had my new car around 3 weeks I've spotted faults during the snow foam stage and I've just not been up to correcting them . Each time I walk past the car they seem to jump out at me just to taunt me . The wife thinks I'm nuts when I wander off grumbling and moaning about the marks that only I can supposedly see . Your car is a credit to you though SB
> . No better feeling than seeing another model like you own at the traffic lights and the other guy is literally devouring your detailed car that embarrass his. Daz


Thank you Dazz, I concur with everything you said, it's the nature of the beast as they say, us members on here have the trained eye to spot what most non believers can't notice. Really good hobby all this detailing and car care, it give so much satisfactio.


----------

